# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Lil Rock

## shihadehs

Amazing!!!  We just came from lunch there.  For some reason it was our first time and dont know why we havent been before.  It was outstanding, from the setting, ambiance and friendly non hurried staff.  And the  mahi carpaccio was one of the best taste popping experiences in our time here.  It is now on top of our list and we recommend it to those who have not been there.  A must!!!!

----------


## KevinS

Lil’ Rock is also one of the few St Barth-owned restaurants, located on family land.

----------


## shihadehs

It was wonderful, and thank you Kevin for the spell check!!!

----------


## amyb

The food was tasty. Parking no problem. However, if the wind is strong the sand gets in and messes with your STUFF and your victuals.

----------


## JEK

Speaking of owned land construction, what has become of Albert's project in GCdS?

----------


## elgreaux

> Lil Rock is also one of the few St Barth-owned restaurants, located on family land.



Please excuse me for making a correction, but it has been sold. 

This was published in French in the Journal de St Barth on March 31, 

Google translate, check out the last sentence...

Le Canard Enchaîné reported a partial unemployment fraud denounced by two former employees of Brébant, a large Parisian brasserie owned by Chrystel Bourdoncle. The journalist from Le Canard Enchaîné was able to interview the two former employees who explain that they were paid in 2020 thanks to the partial unemployment aid program even though they were active at their place of work, in the presence of customers. During the period of partial unemployment and to lower the charges of social security, the employees received a check and sometimes a cash supplement", assures one of these two employees.. Chrystel Bourdoncle runs thirteen companies: in Paris, in Calvados, but also in Saint-Barthélemy where it owns the company Saline & Co. It has thus recently invested more than ten million euros in the purchase of the Lil'Rock establishment in Saint-Jean.

----------


## KevinS

> Please excuse me for making a correction, but it has been sold.



That was quick.  What was it, 4 years from coolers and grills post-Irma to a $$$ sale?  I hoped that they would stay there.

----------


## cec1

> Please excuse me for making a correction, but it has been sold. 
> 
> This was published in French in the Journal de St Barth on March 31, 
> 
> Google translate, check out the last sentence...
> 
> Le Canard Enchaîné reported a partial unemployment fraud denounced by two former employees of Brébant, a large Parisian brasserie owned by Chrystel Bourdoncle. The journalist from Le Canard Enchaîné was able to interview the two former employees who explain that they were paid in 2020 thanks to the partial unemployment aid program even though they were active at their place of work, in the presence of customers. “During the period of partial unemployment and to lower the charges of social security, the employees received a check and sometimes a cash supplement", assures one of these two employees.. Chrystel Bourdoncle runs thirteen companies: in Paris, in Calvados, but also in Saint-Barthélemy where it owns the company Saline & Co. It has thus recently invested more than ten million euros in the purchase of the Lil'Rock establishment in Saint-Jean.



You’ve explained a lot, Ellen.  I wasn’t a fan of Lil Rock under its — apparently — former ownership, when the food & service, IMO, ran the gamut from poor to mediocre.  New owners, it seems, have turned-around operations & quality.

----------


## Cwater

Ate there 3 times last visit.  Will do so again.  The most amazing Island experience and Cheryl & I have experienced Islands all over the world.

----------


## Eve

Good to know. Stayed away because I didn’t really like it before. 
When we were on Orient Beach, I wondered the connection to Sun Beach by L’il Rock.

----------


## KevinS

I had mixed experiences in the past, but last Fall I thought that they had turned things around, and that the food quality was both good and consistent.

----------


## bkeats

We were last there summer of 2019 and had always had a great time. Wonderful setting and the food while not the best on the island I always thought was very good. Also loved being able to use the loungers after lunch. I am planning to be sitting on them again soon.

----------


## GMP62

> Amazing!!!  We just came from lunch there.  For some reason it was our first time and don’t know why we haven’t been before.  It was outstanding, from the setting, ambiance and friendly non hurried staff.  And the  mahi carpaccio was one of the best taste popping experiences in our time here.  It is now on top of our list and we recommend it to those who have not been there.  A must!!!!



Hi Steve and Aimee - I just made a reservation for 4/28 for transits and lunch! We’ve not been here before, like yourselves, but your glowing review inspired us to finally check it out!  They responded to my message quickly and didn’t ask for a credit card to make the reservation. Did you just have lunch or did you also use their transits? 

Thanks for sharing your experience!

Gayle & Gary

----------


## shihadehs

Hi Gayle and Gary,
We just had reservations for lunch.  We brought our own beach chairs for afterwards.  It was a wonderful lunch and would go back again but we leave Saturday.  Sorry we waited so long to discover the place.  The mahi carpaccio was off the charts.  
One of our top restaurants in our stay...Enjoy!!!!

----------


## cec1

> Hi Gayle and Gary,
> We just had reservations for lunch.  We brought our own beach chairs for afterwards.  It was a wonderful lunch and would go back again but we leave Saturday.  Sorry we waited so long to discover the place.  The mahi carpaccio was off the charts.  
> One of our top restaurants in our stay...Enjoy!!!!



Such a great review!

----------


## Amery

> Hi Gayle and Gary,
> We just had reservations for lunch.  We brought our own beach chairs for afterwards.  It was a wonderful lunch and would go back again but we leave Saturday.  Sorry we waited so long to discover the place.  The mahi carpaccio was off the charts.  
> One of our top restaurants in our stay...Enjoy!!!!



We had a late lunch there today. Have been many times, always a favorite. Was fairly quiet up top, tables on beach full, great service, fried burrata, beef tartare and gazpacho. Beautiful view.

----------


## GMP62

Thanks for the feedback everyone! Will share our experience in a couple of weeks…looking very forward to it.

----------


## shihadehs

Was a bit windy when we were there.  Upper table was much more protected from blowing sand.

----------


## amyb

Not a lucky day for us after all having a prime table near the surf and the sand.

Better luck next visit!

----------


## GMP62

> Hi Gayle and Gary,
> We just had reservations for lunch.  We brought our own beach chairs for afterwards.  It was a wonderful lunch and would go back again but we leave Saturday.  Sorry we waited so long to discover the place.  The mahi carpaccio was off the charts.  
> One of our top restaurants in our stay...Enjoy!!!!



We will be sure to give that mahi carpaccio a try - sounds delightful!

----------


## GMP62

Had a nice feet in the sand lunch at L’il Rock yesterday! Per Steve and Aimee’s recommendation, we asked for the Mahi carpaccio to share as a starter, but they had tuna only - no mahi. It was delightful! I was craving a cheeseburger, and it did not disappoint. Frites tasty too, but could only eat half as it was a very large portion. Gary had the shrimp poke bowl which he really enjoyed. They shake some good cocktails, too! The service was very friendly and attentive. We were initially going to use their transats, but it was windy and the beach piled high with sargassum, so we chose not too. 

This is a lovely little spot and we highly recommend it. Will return next year for sure!

Gayle

----------


## shihadehs

So glad you enjoyed it!!!  It is definitely on top of our list for next trip.

----------


## amyb

Cool.
Agree about the sargassom. Started as strands, then like huge lily pads, now like chunky couch cushions floating by the house.

Someone has to figure out how to harvest and process this sea glop onto something useful.

----------

